# BENZING USERS real time arrival sent to your cel phones



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

*BENZING USERS, question.*

Gents,

Im new to this and looking in getting a Benzing electronic timer. 

Questions; 

- *Can the Benzing G2 (or M1) send txt to cel phone when pigeon arrives? or are there any accessory connection or app you guys use to possibly do that?*

- I know Benzing-live.com offers logging in the internet but for a yearly subscription fee..??? I heard its $100/yr 

Thanks!


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

I think I answered my own question...  amazing what I find out if I just read the catalog  

Yes you could get TXT(SMS) msg to your phone as your pigeons arrive but only with M1 model (not the G2) and will need this SMS modem accessory.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Spoke with Siegel and they don't carry this item. Im sure they could order it if I want it, but theyre saying that the new "Live" system is way better than using this unit.....although you have to pay $150 per year for subscription to Benzing Live website to view results


----------



## The Patriot (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, what I will say about Benzing, is that #1 they need to spend some money and get a real programmer, The new update changed the system. If a foreign bird comes into your loft on a race, the clock no longer notifies you . I e-mailed Benzing and was told that it never did that. Well that is not true because it did before the update, also you can not use the clock for training when a race is active. We are spread out all over so we don’t clear the race till the following week when we do the Basketing. So you have an expensive clock that is worthless. It seems that this must not bother most people because Benzing told me “we have not had any other complaints” and that we could clear our clocks with the Benzing Live. Well that is another $495.00 + Shipping and an annual fee to use the web. Well until people start complaining nothing is going to be done. Like I said Benzing needs to get a real programmer not a novice programmer. I have the M1, Check other timers before you buy. Unless your club states you have to use a Benzing. Not sure any of the others are any better. Well that’s my vent for the day I feel better now. LOL


----------



## The Patriot (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are some facts I have been looking at:
Iphone= $200.00 Free Shipping, Able to text, Make calls, Take Photos, log on to web sites, play music, keep Appt dates. Update through internet And much more

Dell Tablet: $199.00 Free Shipping: Internet, Games, Take Photes. Acces my loft database, update on the internet. Much more

Deck Top Computer $599.00 Free Shipping, Does too much to list

Lap Top Computer $800.00 Free Shipping: Does too much to list.

Benzing M1 Clock 1 lazer4 antenna $1243.95 + Shipping: Clocks Races and Tranning Tosses. 12.00 + Shipping both ways for updates. It is so antiquated that you have to send it in for updates. NO internet abilities with out another $495.95 + Shipping addon and an annual fee to use the web service. Unable to do multi tasking. 

Remember it was $495.95 When I first inquired, it has been reduced to $199.95 +Shipping for an addon to your M1 that is only going to take GPS reading, transfer information from your clock to the internet but only for a annual fee $150.00. If you do not pay the annual fee you have a $199.95+ Shipping piece of worthless equipment. Not Sure this is such a great deal. What does Benzing give us for this expensive equipment & outrages annual Fee

Now if you have a G2 express you also need to buy the Docking station for $260.00 + Shipping. Wait that docking station comes from Siegel so it might be $260.95.

What I am getting at, Yes it makes pigeon racing a little be easier, but I think that Benzing should listen to its customer’s Not come back with untrue statements and statements “We have not had any other complaints”.
Sorry I had another urge to vent. Sorry I seen this issue come up gets me going.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

The Patriot said:


> Here are some facts I have been looking at:
> Iphone= $200.00 Free Shipping, Able to text, Make calls, Take Photos, log on to web sites, play music, keep Appt dates. Update through internet And much more
> 
> Dell Tablet: $199.00 Free Shipping: Internet, Games, Take Photes. Acces my loft database, update on the internet. Much more
> ...


I know, its just insane that it cost that much 

what does the G2 docking station do?


----------



## The Patriot (Apr 1, 2012)

It is a battery Backup and allows you to connect to your PC, I don't think it does much more than that. I had the G2 and sold it and bought the M1. I switched clubs and everyone had the M1. 

I also bought the Docking station for both. The M1 Docking station will still clock the birds even when the clock has been removed. I do not think the G2 Docking Station will do that.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

I wonder if whatever the docking station send to the computer could be sent/ txted to cell phone.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

The Patriot said:


> Here are some facts I have been looking at:
> Iphone= $200.00 Free Shipping, Able to text, Make calls, Take Photos, log on to web sites, play music, keep Appt dates. Update through internet And much more
> 
> Dell Tablet: $199.00 Free Shipping: Internet, Games, Take Photes. Acces my loft database, update on the internet. Much more
> ...


The term is Economies of scale, Apple sold 74 million I phones the past three months, how many benzing M1s since it came out, I am guessing it is south of one million. There is just not enough money in it. Not enough fliers to make it worth it at a lower price point. 

That being said I wish it would work as well.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Just found out that the M1 Docking station is needed to use this GSM Modem.. which is another $550


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the Benzing M1 and Benzing Live I love both of these units, the benzing live cost 112 dollars a year to see you data on you phone or internet, anyway the way I work its great.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok, I bit the bullet on the Benzing-live! Love it so far! Its awesome how I get swift updates on my phone! $350 including the 1yr of subscription...


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

This was yesterdays A race for me on benzing live

Display entries
Filter entries: 
Pos.	Pigeon	Sex	Color	Arrival Date / Time	Speed
1	AU 14 ITEN 0000003	h	BB	2015-03-28 14:58:11.9	1170.034
2	AU 14 ITEN 0000036	h	BC	2015-03-28 19:19:27.1	748.094
3	AU 14 ITEN 0000004	h	BB	2015-03-28 19:27:26.3	739.936
3 entries total (1 - 3)








Map
Satellite
50 km 
Actual weather at release point

Little Rock
2015.03.29 01:49

Temperature	2.2 °C
Wind	0.51 m/s SE (121 °)
Cloudiness	0 %
Atmospheric pressure	1013 hpa
Humidity	80 %
Sky is Clear
Weather data provided by openweathermap.org


----------

